# Reptile Wish List?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Anything on your wish list that you would like to get? That you're planning on getting?

I'm going to be keeping my eye out at the Montreal Expo in August for some _Goniurosaurus luii_ aka Chinese Cave Geckos. That and more crested geckos, of course.:laugh:

I would love to get an argentine b&w tegu now as well after a certain other member totally got me researching them. (Jerk.:rasp: ) And along the same lines I've always wanted a savannah monitor. I find them so amazing. But I think the tegu might be the better idea.

Not too much else on the wish list.

Now your turn!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I want a gaboon viper, but I will never get one.

I will just look from afar


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry Mettle








But, it'll make our common ground even commoner!









Chinese cave gecko?... Post a pic. That's gotta be odd!

My wish list:
If I had a huge house...another reticulated python. I love those guys. Realisticaly; I have half an eye out for an adult CB male green basilisk in all it's bright green finned glory.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Lets see for fun I would love to get

That B&W Argentine Tegu and maybe will someday

Pure fantasy: a Komodo dragon

Something I seriously need to get is a female Savu python, so I can breed it with my male and do my part for the preservation of the species.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

croc monitor.

fly river turtle

mata mata turtle <----- coming when i get home in august

blue tegu

that is all


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Sorry Mettle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look very similar to leopard geckos, to be honest, except they're like the ninja form or something.









Here's a couple pics I snagged...

















I just think they look very cool.

As for the tegu. Well. We'll see what happens. I may just come home with one from the expo. I do get paid the Friday of that weekend.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Stunning gecko, not what I expected. I love the eyes. It does look like a leopard gecko with a different paint job.



> skarrow33 Posted Today, 02:53 AM
> croc monitor.


Yeah, those are cool.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They're easy to care for too. Kind of like the crested geckos. Room temps, etc. I like that in a gecko, haha.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

my lps has a few chinese cave geckos, they look cute!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'd like to get back into Snakes with either an Albino or Pastel Ball Python. Purely possible if I can save a few extra $$$$


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol my wish list 

well i have a white lipped python, a female carpet python, and a pair of adult ackie monitor lined up to get

future buys include: mata mata, fly river and snake neck turtles. 0.2 broadband copperheads, 2.2 sidewinder rattlesnakes, 2.2 white lipped pit vipers and a albino ball python

but you never know what im going to buy next ( neither do i)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> well i have a white lipped python, a female carpet python, and a pair of adult ackie monitor lined up to get


Those are some heavy hitters! Pics? 
My former jungle carpet..and carpets in general are among my favorites. My JC died suddenly of unkown reasons.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

here are some pics


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

nice pics.

forgot to mention, my ultimate reptile wish is: a mexican beaded lizard







or gila monster
but for now, i don't have over 1,000$ to spend on a lizard


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

gila are awesome love to have some of them

just called the only store i buy reptiles from to get prices on mata matas and an albino ball python


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. What is it that you do for a living DF? I'm jealous.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap, DF!







Is that white lipped nippy at all?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

o thats not my white lipped python .... i just want one







.... of those 3 pics only the carpet is mine.

mettle - im a lifeguard and also teach swimming on the side. im also going to school


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Reptile show in my state Aug 3rd I just found out. And one that is actually close to me for a change.
I have a 20g critter keeper and a 30g open...any suggestions? Mettle, you got me a little intruiged by geckos (tit for tat huh?). I've never owned one before and my open tanks are the perfect size...I think, plus I have leftover walnut shell bedding. Reccomendations? 
Or, I'm thinking some kind of agamid.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well. It depends on the dimensions of the enclosures you have regarding which gecko would be choice... You said they're critter keepers, so I'm assuming plastic? In that case you're going to have to go for something that doesn't require a heat lamp.

The general suggested size of enclosure for a single adult crested gecko is usually around the 20 gallon mark. That is, a 20 gallon (reg, not long) tank. With the onset of exo terras these days and all their spin-offs there has been a move away from top opening containers. But there's no reason you couldn't use it anyway. It's just not as easy to work in them. But if you have only one, then it's no big deal. I on the other hand have 6 at the moment. (With more to come, for sure, haha.) If you can use the 30 gallon then the gecko would be that much more appreciative.

I say get a male crested gecko if you want only one. It'll be cheaper. And there are always a surplus of males out there. After all, people can house countless females togehter. But the boys like to fight. So it's harder to keep multiple males. There are tons of different morphs available depending on what you want.

I think the chinese cave geckos I posted about would work too. Though I have to look up their care more precisely just in case I'm mistaken.

Just make sure the tegu doesn't get to the gecko. It'd be a nice snack. LOL.


----------



## Olliewood (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, I have a moluccan and a merauke scrub. Hmmm...I would like a pair of tanimbars and a barneck. A beaded lizard would be nice, but a komodo would be even nicer.

I've never been into geckos, but I might try my hands at some cresties. They look really cute and easy to maintain.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Well. It depends on the dimensions of the enclosures you have regarding which gecko would be choice... You said they're critter keepers, so I'm assuming plastic? In that case you're going to have to go for something that doesn't require a heat lamp.
> 
> The general suggested size of enclosure for a single adult crested gecko is usually around the 20 gallon mark. That is, a 20 gallon (reg, not long) tank. With the onset of exo terras these days and all their spin-offs there has been a move away from top opening containers. But there's no reason you couldn't use it anyway. It's just not as easy to work in them. But if you have only one, then it's no big deal. I on the other hand have 6 at the moment. (With more to come, for sure, haha.) If you can use the 30 gallon then the gecko would be that much more appreciative.
> 
> ...


This must be a spin-off, then. It's a "20g show", with thinner glass than the aquarium version, and a sliding screen top with an access panel in the center. Perfectly funtional and secure. However, there isn't much room on the top for a heating lamp without melting some plastic. A poor design if you ask me but, I'll deal with it.
Thanks for the info, mettle. I'll head to this show a little more informed now. And, no gecko snackin' for the tegu!
BTW, did you see the Lined Leaf-Tailed Gecko in this months "Reptiles" magazine? Amazing critter and amazing camouflage! I want..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haven't checked that out as of yet. But definitely will.

I've seen them before though. I think someone I know used to keep 'em. And I'm sure we had something like that in at the pet store when I worked there a few years back.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i would say a komodo dragon, gila monster, a king cobra that has alreday made the switch over to rats, and (drumroll) ............. albino croc monitor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Tortoise or Frilled Dragons.

Or one of those Ambibole Chameleons.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Ive always wanted an Australian Death Adder. Ive seen 2 for sale in the whole time I looked for them, and almost bought one but bailed out at the last minute. Owning a snake like that would take way too much time and need too much attention for right now. They are cool tho.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I want an Eastern Indigo snake. And I do have connections to get one. But, $2,000!!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've always been a fan of emerald tree boas...although i've heard they are pretty hard to care for in captivity


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

black mambas, taipans, indigos, red eyed leucisitc monocle cobras and a lot more


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Banana Ball Python,.. Platinum, Lesser, Phantom..


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

fly river turtle


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

somone just hatched banana ball pythons.. 80 k each









insane amount of money. wonders if anyone will buy


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

jparker1167 said:


> black mambas, taipans, indigos, red eyed leucisitc monocle cobras and a lot more


Death wish?


----------

